# Grilled Butterflied Cobia Steaks with Balsamic/Butter Glaze; Roasted Rosemary Potatoes; Sauteed Summer Veggies; and Bresaola/Arugala Salad



## indaswamp (Jun 2, 2021)

So, as most of you know, we caught some Cobia on our last fishing trip.






Tonight we ate some fresh Cobia steaks on the grill. Little pecan wood smoke on the green egg, 7-8 minutes and they were done.

Don Dubuc is a local outdoors radio personality, has some really great recipes on his website. This is the Cobia recipe we used...
https://www.dontheoutdoorsguy.com/all-seafood-receipes/115-grilled-cobia.html

The plate:





The breasola salad:


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 2, 2021)

Looks great. How is cobia? What would you compare it to?


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 2, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Looks great. How is cobia? What would you compare it to?


Thanks. Cobia is a hard fish for me to compare to other fish. It is a firm white flesh fish, very clean flavor, not oily.  It got it's name lemonfish because lemon is all you really need....excellent table fare....perfect for the grill.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 3, 2021)

It all looks good. Nothing like that around here...JJ


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 3, 2021)

never heard of that fish but sure looks good, nice looking plate of food.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 3, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> never heard of that fish but sure looks good, nice looking plate of food.


thats how I am feeling.  Man that all looks great!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 3, 2021)

Looks delicious!
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 3, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> It all looks good. Nothing like that around here...JJ


Thanks chef jj!



smokerjim said:


> never heard of that fish but sure looks good, nice looking plate of food.


Thanks jim! Cobia is a prized catch in the gulf of mexico. Louisiana has them year round, but the catches increase during the summer with the cobia migration west down the coast. One of my favorite fish to eat. The entire mood changed when the first Cobia broke the surface and we knew what was on the line. Mad dash for gaffs and clearing the deck to bring the fish onboard. Cobia have razor sharp dagger bones on top their back that they can extend or withdraw. They will cut you open if the fish slashes you across the leg. Once gaffed, the gaff stays in the fish until the fish is on ice, otherwise it will thrash about the boat and can really do some damage...especially a big one.
They do grow fast though, a 2 year old fish can grow to 37". The fish is farmed in Asia.....



sandyut said:


> thats how I am feeling.  Man that all looks great!


Thanks sandyut!



SmokinAl said:


> Looks delicious!
> Al


Thanks Al!


----------



## clifish (Jun 3, 2021)

Looks great,  I have heard about Cobia but never had it,  looks like it could compare to Cod?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2021)

Everything looks Mighty Tasty, Inda!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 3, 2021)

clifish said:


> Looks great,  I have heard about Cobia but never had it,  looks like it could compare to Cod?


Thanks! Cobia has a firmer flesh and cleaner taste than Cod....



Bearcarver said:


> Everything looks Mighty Tasty, Inda!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 4, 2021)

Looks real good to me Inda. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------

